# Dexter season 5!



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

The new season starts next week. 
When there is this thing where is thinking out loud, it reminds me so much of myself and I feel the same way this charecter does. Just all of it reminds me so much of myself (except the killings of course







). I feel less alone when I watch this show and I'm always touched by it. A LOT. His calm voice has this weird effect on me haha

Can't wait to watch the new season!

Season 5 trailer:


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

i LOVE dexter ! He is, for sure, DP'd.

"Rita, you are what makes me feel real".

Can't wait for the new season to start !


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

omfg yes!


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Wow! I just watched episode 1. It's unbelivable how much I feel for Dexter (I feel a lot more than in real life). I cried during the episode lol.

"What if the least you deserve is a real human being, and what you get instead&#8230; is me."(Dexter s05e01)


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

So, what do you think about Season 5 ?

---SPOILER---

I was very dissappointed about the first episode. This wasn't really dexter. He ist not cautious anymore.
But it's just the beginning, maybe it get's better.

The last episode inspired me somewhat. TAKE IT !









cheerio


----------



## peachy (Feb 9, 2008)

"Emptiness wasn't always a problem. I used to cherish it. But now it feels like something to overcome." -Dexter

yeah yeahh so excited for this season to pick up. i was disappointed with the first two episodes but i think with julia stiles coming into the picture, things might pick up. the beginning of the season is always slow anyway.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

peachy said:


> "Emptiness wasn't always a problem. I used to cherish it. But now it feels like something to overcome." -Dexter
> 
> yeah yeahh so excited for this season to pick up. i was disappointed with the first two episodes but i think with julia stiles coming into the picture, things might pick up. the beginning of the season is always slow anyway.


guess you're right. Let's hope it will turn for the better.


----------



## sonnl (Apr 15, 2009)

first episode wasnt that good, but are you not enjoying it yet? episode 2 and on reminded me why dexter is the best show on tv (next to sons of anarchy







)


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

Yeah, I agree. The first episodes wasn't that good but I'm sure it will get a lot better. I'm just always happy to watch Dexter haha.


----------



## Nihil Dexter (Sep 9, 2010)

word everdream. the 3rd episode was okay. "....Dexter will."


----------



## EverDream (Dec 15, 2006)

word word! word is bond!


----------

